# Big Sandy Bass  Classic This Saturday 2 Team Spots Open



## BigSandy (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello GON! This our first post to GON from Big Sandy Plantation so go easy on us!

We just wanted to put this out there and see if anybody was interested but Big Sandy Plantation (East Macon-Dry Branch / Twiggs Co.) holds a Bass Tournament every April and there are 2 slots left open and I wanted to offer them to this wonderful GON community and see if anybody was interested.  While YES it is a bass tournament it is also so much more. You get to stay at the lodge…..your drinks are paid for….your food is paid for and the drinks are always cold and the food is always hot plus it’s just a great time with great people. There is live music….there is fireworks and there are big fat hungry bass just waiting on you.
Ole Cletus had his spring fling fishing tourney down there this year so if it can put up with that crazy dude it can sure handle you and your fishing partner.
Should you have any questions please feel free to PM me and hopefully I can answer them for you. It’s this weekend (April 20-22) and see the details below

Bass Tourney Details:
 This is a Team Tournament.  
 2 people per team.

 Team Contest:  
The team with the best five-bass weight total. We will always take your top weight five bass.  

 Individual Contest:   
Biggest bass caught. Biggest fish wins cash prize!   

 Entry Fees:
$325 per person entry fee gets you entry into the tourney; cocktail party, and cookout Friday night; breakfast and lunch Saturday; dinner Saturday night; beer; cocktails, drinks; hot hostesses and a chance at prize money and trophies; and lodging at Big Sandy  - all for less than the cost of a cheap hotel in Macon.  The optional Archery Competition, 3 Shot Competition and Poker Tourney all have separate entry fees of $20 per man. We will have cocktail hostesses this year again so please bring tip money for these lovely ladies!  

Thanks!

The Big Sandy Crew


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 17, 2012)

Well….well….Big Sandy is extending an invitation to the good people of GON…….sounds like a win / win to me!!!!

Folks….I can promise you that you will get spoiled rotten down there at Big Sandy. They have some good bass fishing but this event is a lot more than just a fishing tourney. Its good times with good people and everybody down there at Big Sandy is so stinking nice and you will eat like a king for sure!!!

I can’t fish the tournament this year due to a family wedding but I will be down there on Friday spending all day there and helping out where needed so if you want to bring it on down to what will sure be a memorable weekend……..DO IT!!!!  You will have a blast!!!


----------



## Rhinomax (Mar 10, 2013)

Well slap me sideways!!! I don't know if these boys can handle an event like this. Team TBU is in it to win it!!! 

Have our trophies ready...


----------

